# Noob question



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Fairly new VP-9 I am now comfortable with it. 
I purchased a DPM systems recoil reduction kit. One stainless rod and two springs, each spring looks to be a different wire diameter but two lengths. The smaller diameter wire is the longer spring.
Which is preferred, less spring or more ?
Ron


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends, most manufacturers have a stock spring weight. If you shoot hotter ammo then a heavier spring may be desired, shooting lighter loads a lighter spring may be desired. In a self defense handgun then reliability above all should be desired.

The most important factor is that the pistol functions within it's designed parameters for proper cycling. I believe your kit comes with 3 springs, one is the buffer spring on the guiderod, and the 2 different weight guide rod springs. Compare both springs and see which you like best or fits your preference in loadings or shooting style. 

Generally, I like the heaviest spring that my pistol functions with, with the ammo I put through it. I have that option with my 92's and my 96, not so much for my PX4's but that is fine as the PX4's are hearty pistols if I decide to shoot the hotter stuff..


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks, This is not my carry gun. I have tried the shorter stiffer spring, now I will try the lighter wound longer spring.
I appreciate the feedback.
Ron


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

OK, guys... after a side by side comparison using the same ammo, the same range, the same distance, the same targets, just two different mornings. ( could not work on the gun at the range ) The silver , shorter, heavier gauge wire spring worked the best for me.
I shoot both 115G and 124 G ammo and I do not have large hands.
Thanks for the input Denner.
Ron


----------

